# crew wanted 16 ft weldbilt modified v jon with a 50 hp johnson that runs 35 plus



## Jake"gone fishing"Block (May 6, 2012)

Looking for someone to come out with me on most saturdays and catch gas I usually throw plastics out in trinity bay galveston all over wherever the fish are but live shrimp is nice sometimes too pm me


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

so where are you located I am in Missouri City


----------



## Jake"gone fishing"Block (May 6, 2012)

sea hunt 202 said:


> so where are you located I am in Missouri City


La Porte around sylvan beach area I take the boat where the fish are though


----------

